# Bomb Squad &amp; GBI



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

So on my way home from a long hard day (who says being self-employed is a bed of roses) noticed entire street blocked off, low and behold I see in the distance the Bomb Squad and GBI Task Force investigating what's left of my (I thought) fortified mailbox and a crater the size of Delaware delivered via the mother of all bombs a double whammy by @Gummy Jones and @quesquared Holy Hell Guys that wasn't fair and hell gummy the chocolate though how in the hell did you guess I was a chocolate freak and cherry is my all time favorite flavor and the skittles and Starburst are icing on the cake I was just talking about these DP and Que the bodyguards that came along with the Mason Dixons which I really only expected a couple but four #SUMBITCH #HELLYEAH I'm honored to be part of this family!!!!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving brother. Nice hit guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Double team action! Way to go!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

You regularly smoke cigars I've never heard of. When I read you hadn't tried a dpg blue I had to send a few to taunt you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Gummy Jones said:


> You regularly smoke cigars I've never heard of. When I read you hadn't tried a dpg blue I had to send a few to taunt you.


Thanks Brother Bro I'm smoking one as soon as I'm done showering I can't wait I can't thank you enough!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Glad they got there safely. Sent the only sticks I never saw you post lol. The unbanded is a graycliff buccaneer.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Fantastic! Double smack down!! I didn't think there were any smokes you hadn't tried. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

quesquared said:


> Glad they got there safely. Sent the only sticks I never saw you post lol. The unbanded is a graycliff buccaneer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


And that's the 2nd one I'm smoking after my dinner never had one looks darn delicious!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

quesquared said:


> Glad they got there safely. Sent the only sticks I never saw you post lol. The unbanded is a graycliff buccaneer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm overwhelmed bro Thanks a bunch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> I'm overwhelmed bro Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome brotha

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

A double hit! Nice job.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

There's no escape.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Couldn't happen to a better man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Agreed 100% ^^^
That's how ya get the job done right there gents!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't believe you haven't had a DPG blue. They are good. Enjoy them.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Can't believe you haven't had a DPG blue. They are good. Enjoy them.


I plan to bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice! A very deserving bomb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

DPG Cuban classics are fantastic also.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> DPG Cuban classics are fantastic also.


Ok will look for those thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent double team !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice! I wasn't sure there was a cigar you haven't tried.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

I felt like I was driving in the car with you while you described the scene of the bombing! Nice work fellas!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Nice! I wasn't sure there was a cigar you haven't tried.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


There are some bud....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> There are some bud....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should make a list lol.. All 5 or 6 of them.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> You should make a list lol.. All 5 or 6 of them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


And here it is I thought you were my bruddah an u lub me... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> And here it is I thought you were my bruddah an u lub me... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Shouldn't make me read things like that while taking a drink.. Good thing i was outside. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

A few deserve such brutality, but you are one of them.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> Shouldn't make me read things like that while taking a drink.. Good thing i was outside. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

